# Recommend projector under $2500, given...



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

I am setting up HT system, and need some input for projector, preferably below $2500. I've done god amount of research, of course, but also wanted input from anyone that, well, knows way more and is around this type of consersation every day.

BenQ W7000, and Epson's 5010, 8350, and 8700UB refurb are on my radar right now.

Here are variables to consider...

*Lighting will be controlled for most part. I have two offending windows in basement, and door with window, but will get blackout curtains for those, and space is in basement.
*Some viewing will be for sports, and space will be media room. For gatherings, I don't necessarily think everyone will want to sit in dark, so would like for some lighting. In same vein, are some projectors (tech, lumens, etc) more suited for sports?
*Don't care too much about having 3D
*No problem buying manufacturer refurbs

Thanks for any input. 

Dustin


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Consider a Panasonic AE2000 or AE3000 and check Ebay for some listings. I've seen some there with low hours, and both those projectors make great images with a lot of features such as lens shift, and full-featured remotes. Either can be had for less than $1000 (both were originally about $2500 new). Although you might need some light control, the Pannys have a lot of light output (actual screen brightness will depend on how far the screen is from your projector). I've watched games on mine and there's no image lag or smearing and the Pannys use a spatial filter that all but eliminates the "screen door" effect. Great projector if you can land one that's in good condition.


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

RBTO said:


> Consider a Panasonic AE2000 or AE3000 and check Ebay for some listings. I've seen some there with low hours, and both those projectors make great images with a lot of features such as lens shift, and full-featured remotes. Either can be had for less than $1000 (both were originally about $2500 new). Although you might need some light control, the Pannys have a lot of light output (actual screen brightness will depend on how far the screen is from your projector). I've watched games on mine and there's no image lag or smearing and the Pannys use a spatial filter that all but eliminates the "screen door" effect. Great projector if you can land one that's in good condition.


Thanks, I will check them out. Leaning towards 110" screen, and power and HDMI outs on ceiling are at 14'8", so looking at 14 and a half to over 15 ft for distance. Great to find quality projector for that price, that's for sure. Heads good things about Panasonic.

Dustin


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

...and refurbished Epson 8500UB for $999? Sounds like a pretty good deal. Great reviews, but from a few years back. Any thoughts on it?


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

RBTO said:


> Consider a Panasonic AE2000 or AE3000 and check Ebay for some listings. I've seen some there with low hours, and both those projectors make great images with a lot of features such as lens shift, and full-featured remotes. Either can be had for less than $1000 (both were originally about $2500 new). Although you might need some light control, the Pannys have a lot of light output (actual screen brightness will depend on how far the screen is from your projector). I've watched games on mine and there's no image lag or smearing and the Pannys use a spatial filter that all but eliminates the "screen door" effect. Great projector if you can land one that's in good condition.


Bob, 

Can I get some more input? I checked out your Panasonic recommendations (and also AE7000), and as looking around will do, lead me to a couple more options I can swing...

Now really digging what's being said about LCoS projectors' 2D performance. Two that I've run across that fit in my budget are the Sony HW30ES and JVC RS40. Both can be had new or very good condition for $2100-2500. Maybe there are a couple others, too.

Can you speak to either one of these projectors? I'm sold on 2D movie performance, and my preprocessor (Marantz AV7005) has CMS if that's a factor at all. Light control in room will be very good, but again, during Super Bowl or college basketball or football, there will likely be some ambient light.

Leaning towards a 110" screen, but really won't know for sure on that until I get projector and figure that stuff out. 

Thanks for any help. I know these questions come up all day long, and I've done a ton of research on my own, but after a while the choices, factors, etc. can become maddening.

Dustin


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

dusdau said:


> Bob,
> 
> Can I get some more input? I checked out your Panasonic recommendations (and also AE7000), and as looking around will do, lead me to a couple more options I can swing...
> 
> ...


Dustin,

I know that Todd (27dnast) purchased the AE7000 as well as the JVC (or the Sony - escapes me ATM which one it was) and posted a thread about his impressions - very informative. Do a search in the projector forum for the AE-7000 and I am sure that should bring it up.


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> Dustin,
> 
> I know that Todd (27dnast) purchased the AE7000 as well as the JVC (or the Sony - escapes me ATM which one it was) and posted a thread about his impressions - very informative. Do a search in the projector forum for the AE-7000 and I am sure that should bring it up.


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## adamdivine (Jul 31, 2009)

You should also check out the Sharp XV-Z30000. There are some really good prices on this unit right now. Has good brightness, motorized zoom/focus/lens shift, lens memory and good 3D. With the dual iris's, blacks are respectable as well.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

panasonic ae7000 (or 8000 for more brightness). If I was in the market its the one I would pick. Mostly for the lens memory function which give you the ability to make a cinemacope (2.35:1) ratio but that may not be important to you


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

adamdivine said:


> You should also check out the Sharp XV-Z30000. There are some really good prices on this unit right now. Has good brightness, motorized zoom/focus/lens shift, lens memory and good 3D. With the dual iris's, blacks are respectable as well.


I did check it out as a matter of fact, and went DLP, but got BenQ W7000 for $1699 a couple weeks ago. Seemed like a good price, and had all I was looking for for the most part.


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

dusdau said:


> ...and refurbished Epson 8500UB for $999? Sounds like a pretty good deal. Great reviews, but from a few years back. Any thoughts on it?


I bought a 8350 refurb for ~900. In a darkened room it is awesome.

I would not fear the epson refurb. I actually had to send two back to get a good one but it was a simple, quick process and it saved hundreds. I think I was unlucky and epson handled it well.

If you want to get a great picture in a lightened room you will have to spend a lot more on the room or screen itself than the projector. All this depends on your definition of "great" and your creativity in keeping light off the screen.

Salem


----------



## adamdivine (Jul 31, 2009)

dusdau said:


> I did check it out as a matter of fact, and went DLP, but got BenQ W7000 for $1699 a couple weeks ago. Seemed like a good price, and had all I was looking for for the most part.


Cool! Good luck with the purchase and enjoy.


----------

